# IL-2 found in the mud, Russia



## seesul (Jul 20, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_atylcwCQuk_


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2010)

Very interesting Roman, I dont under stand any thing they are saying but the it amazes me on how alot of the documents carried by the pilots survieved even under water. The pilots hand gun looks in excellent condition. Many thanks!!!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, great post. That mud is a great preservative. Amazing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

Was that the pilots body they pulled up?? That's creepy if it was.


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, it was...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

Great find ! Thanks Roman.


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 21, 2010)

Very impressive video, thanks for sharing.
I´m trying to learn russian from a few months, maybe that at 1:03 the speaker says "letters to home"?.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2010)

That pilot and his personal effects (including his pistol) were in remarkable condition!

Thanks for sharing the link, Roman!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow!! That was amazing Roman, thank you for sharing sir. It is astounding how well preserved all of the pilots effects were.


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2010)

VALENGO said:


> Very impressive video, thanks for sharing.
> I´m trying to learn russian from a few months, maybe that at 1:03 the speaker says "letters to home"?.


Hi,
I learned Russian for 8 years (as we had to back then) but forgot almost everything since I don´t use it anymore.
As for the letter- I think he says 'letter from home'


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)

That was in remarkable condition. Amazing how they are preserved in the Russian marsh/mud conditions. Cool find.


----------



## robwkamm (Jul 23, 2010)

if you think that pilot was well preserved go to warrellics.eu and look at the aircraft recovery section. there is a really amaizing recovery there that i cant look at/look away. gives me the creaps.


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2010)

robwkamm said:


> if you think that pilot was well preserved go to warrellics.eu and look at the aircraft recovery section. there is a really amaizing recovery there that i cant look at/look away. gives me the creaps.



Can you specify the concrete link please?


----------



## robwkamm (Jul 23, 2010)

im not a member there. just a lurker. its not letting me in on this computer. ill try tonight when i get home.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2010)

Good find, Roman..... thanks for sharing...

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2010)

robwkamm said:


> im not a member there. just a lurker. its not letting me in on this computer. ill try tonight when i get home.


Try WW2 militaria collectors-War relics forum. Uniforms, Guns, helmets, battlefield archaeology

The problem you might be having, is that you have one too many Ls in the address

And this might be the thread you're thinking of: Hurricane wreck with pilot recovery. Northern Russia

And there are photos showing the pilot that was recovered from the wreck in a remarkable state of preservation. So for anyone who's not familiar with the Hurricane wreck that was recovered in Russia a while back, the photos of the pilot are graphic.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah saw that before on another forum. creepy but amazing....i think in the years to come you will see more of these kinds of things....finding vehicles complete with human remains. so many were lost and so few were found....


----------



## robwkamm (Jul 24, 2010)

thats the posting. thanks for putting up the link .


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I see. This link was posted also here few months ago http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/hurricane-wreck-pilot-recovery-northern-russia-22527.html


----------

